# Clip in pedal adapters



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

I have seen these in the past. Not sure what they are called or what to search for.

Anyways I'm looking for the flat adapters that you can put on clip ins to make them like flats. Any help?


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

u mean flats with clipless in them?


----------



## wiggy (Oct 3, 2005)

the only ones that i have seen are the ones that come on a new bike (they are a plastic platform that snaps in which makes test riding easier)

Shimano makes one its the SH-PD22 and can be found here 
Shimano SH-PD22 platform adaptors for SPD pedals

If you haven't already purchased a set of SPD pedals you may consider getting some that are a cleat on one side, and flat on the opposite.
i.e. shimano pd-a530

good luck!
joe


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

i wish mine was like that, both sides are clipless and flat. so i just stick with my regular shimano clipless pedals and put my shoes on even for short trips


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

hazardousmtb said:


> u mean flats with clipless in them?


No not those...more like the ons Wiggy is talking about but these were nicely made. Though those would work...thanks.


----------



## Ziemas (Apr 11, 2005)

Nashbar has them on sale for $3.00.

Nashbar Tennis Shoe Adaptor - Bike Pedals / Cleats

EDIT: Never mind, after looking at the reviews that look to be total rubbish.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Yeah the ones they use on the showroom bikes*



Metalhack said:


> I have seen these in the past. Not sure what they are called or what to search for.
> 
> Anyways I'm looking for the flat adapters that you can put on clip ins to make them like flats. Any help?


Check with your LBS. I too looked into these but ended up with some BMX pedals instead. The platform was to small/foot slipped around too much.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

hazardousmtb said:


> i wish mine was like that, both sides are clipless and flat. so i just stick with my regular shimano clipless pedals and put my shoes on even for short trips


Just get some caged pedals.

Like these.

Wiggle | Shimano M424 SPD Pedals Clip-In Pedals

Read the reviews. My mountain bike is a mountain bike and my utility bike is a utility bike, so I haven't had the issue since college, when I was quite content to tromp around in casual MTB shoes all day. Which is to say that this is not a product I've tried.


----------

